# 97, 215k mi. engine stumbles at idle in drive, but not in neutral. No trans codes.



## Turbo-waa (Nov 24, 2014)

At idle while at a light in drive, there is an occasional stumble almost a miss.
But its not the engine, seems like it is in the trans as shifting to Neutral it stops.
I check the diagnostic code for the trans and none show.
Changed fluid and still persists.
215,000 miles, I sure hope it isn't the trans.
Have not had a professional look at it as yet.
Help appreciated.

Gets 25+ mgp on the highway.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## junebug1701 (Aug 3, 2011)

Turbo-waa said:


> At idle while at a light in drive, there is an occasional stumble almost a miss.
> But its not the engine, seems like it is in the trans as shifting to Neutral it stops.
> I check the diagnostic code for the trans and none show.
> Changed fluid and still persists.
> ...


I know this is probably too late to help but I had the exact same problem with my '96 GLE. Turned out to be one or more bad ignition coils. They would start to act up only after the engine got warmed up. I replaced all 6 coils today and the engine runs smooth as silk.


----------

